# Python snapped swallowing 35kg pet goat



## News Bot (Feb 25, 2010)

*Published On:* 25-Feb-10 10:57 AM
*Source:* Cairns Post via NEWS.com.au

A FIVE-METRE amethyst python has been caught devouring a 35kg goat, horns and all, in Queensland.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 25, 2010)

thats a good looking scrubby


----------



## D3pro (Feb 25, 2010)

I would say that meal was just right lol


----------



## deebo (Feb 25, 2010)

wonder how long till it can move again! what a feed!


----------



## D3pro (Feb 25, 2010)

David Evans said:


> wonder how long till it can move again! what a feed!



Just 3 days lol


----------



## Jumala (Feb 25, 2010)

that is one well fed scrubby lol. Looks like it's probably been eating a few more pets, it's a lot fatter than the ones I normally see, even without the goat bulge :lol:


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 25, 2010)

There may not be too many children in that area either.....I don't think I'd like to live around there, be a bit of a worry if you had a young family.


----------



## Joemal (Feb 25, 2010)

Suppose now my scrubby will want a goat .


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 25, 2010)

It's an amethystine python, right? I didn't know you could own them as pets, those who have mentioned their own scrubbies... Aren't they meant to be Australia's largest python? So really, it deserves goat, or a sheep, and Kangaroo, and a few kids here and there...


----------



## K_A_Z_Z_A (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice. We had a 3 meter scrubby in our back yard a couple of months ago. Lucky to live up in far north Qld.


----------



## gus11 (Feb 25, 2010)

Did anyone else notice that this story and the coinciding photo that is apparently the snake make no sense...

Monica Spah, of Kuranda in the state's northeast, noticed her 35kg goat *missing three weeks ago*.

*She then* came across the snake, which had a giant lump in its back, in her backyard.

Stuart Douglas from the Australian Venom Zoo told ninemsn it would have taken one minute for the snake to suffocate the goat and *five days* to completely digest it.

so if the goat went missing 3 weeks ago, it takes 5 days to digest...how did she get a photo of it? 3 weeks later....

i started going to cairns kinda regularly 4 years ago....they've always been in the streets near parkland i dont think its a recent thing that they've just started appearing there.


----------



## Joemal (Feb 25, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> It's an amethystine python, right? I didn't know you could own them as pets, those who have mentioned their own scrubbies... Aren't they meant to be Australia's largest python? So really, it deserves goat, or a sheep, and Kangaroo, and a few kids here and there...


Scrub python is Morelia Amethistina and yes you can own them .


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 25, 2010)

gus11 said:


> Did anyone else notice that this story and the coinciding photo that is apparently the snake make no sense...
> 
> Monica Spah, of Kuranda in the state's northeast, noticed her 35kg goat *missing three weeks ago*.
> 
> ...



Maybe the goat was walking around in the scrub for a few weeks before the snake got him. I know what you mean though, always out for a story...

That is awesome that you can own them, I mean, they are enormous when fully grown, imagine the size of the tank you'd need for them if they never got out for a wander...


----------



## Joemal (Feb 25, 2010)

Unreal snake to own if you happen to get a placid one but if you get one like mine with the typical scrubby attitude then look out you have the spawn of satan .


----------



## Poggle (Feb 25, 2010)

Joemal said:


> Unreal snake to own if you happen to get a placid one but if you get one like mine with the typical scrubby attitude then look out you have the spawn of satan .


 
Haha yours is a beauti***l snake  i would trade something for her any day


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 25, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> That is awesome that you can own them, I mean, they are enormous when fully grown, imagine the size of the tank you'd need for them if they never got out for a wander...


 
Definately an awesome snake to own! Even if you have a nightmare like mine...and he's not even big yet.


----------



## gus11 (Feb 25, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Definately an awesome snake to own! Even if you have a nightmare like mine...and he's not even big yet.



i wonder why they always seem to have this temper in captivity? everyone talks about there aggressiveness. i've never kept them but found plenty, probably into the 100's only once have i had one attempt to strike and it was more like a headbutt than a full strike.


----------



## Origamislice (Feb 25, 2010)

what licence do you need to keep them? i live in SA and can't find any info on the laws.


----------



## Joemal (Feb 25, 2010)

Poggle said:


> Haha yours is a beauti***l snake  i would trade something for her any day


 LOL don't let the pics fool you Poggle .You wouldn't believe that angel in the pics would cause me to loose so much blood .Other than that she is a good snake .


----------



## bluey66 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are some more photos of the 5m long Scrubb Python that has eaten a Goat.


----------



## Lewy (Feb 26, 2010)

Joemal said:


> Scrub python is Morelia Amethistina and yes you can own them .


 
Not trying to be a smart *** but we don't have Amethystine here in Australia they are the Papua New Guinea Scruby's we have Morelia kinghorni

It is very typical for a news article to get it so very wrong! Like my father in law always said "never let the truth get in the way of a good story" witch is exactly right when it comes to the news


----------



## Joemal (Feb 26, 2010)

Lewy said:


> Not trying to be a smart *** but we don't have Amethystine here in Australia they are the Papua New Guinea Scruby's we have Morelia kinghorni
> 
> It is very typical for a news article to get it so very wrong! Like my father in law always said "never let the truth get in the way of a good story" witch is exactly right when it comes to the news


Quiet right Lewy .Morelia Amethystina Kinghorni.Just checked a few scrub info sites and they say As above but i did find an old post of yours Lewy saying that there was a name change and Amethystine was dropped .Anyone have any updated info on this .


----------



## elapid68 (Feb 27, 2010)

You lose a goat and find a snake with a large lump in it....... of course it had to be the goat you cannot find, couldn't be anything else. 
Had a quick look, couldn't find the goat so we'll just blame the snake, no one likes these horrible creatures anyway (Ok, that's my rant for the day  )

I don't really blame the snake, I'm rather partial to a bit of goat myself


----------



## Serpentes (Feb 27, 2010)

Joemal said:


> Quiet right Lewy .Morelia Amethystina Kinghorni.Just checked a few scrub info sites and they say As above but i did find an old post of yours Lewy saying that there was a name change and Amethystine was dropped .Anyone have any updated info on this .



The taxonomy of Morelia amethystina was changed a few years back. There is a suite of newly described species in Indonesia and PNG, including M. clastolepis, M. nauta and M. tracyae. M. amethystina was used to describe PNG and Indonesian "scrub pythons" and M. kinghorni used for Australian scrub pythons. 

Do a google search for some of the Indo species, they're beautiful, especially M. tracyae.


----------

